# noms coordonnés par "et" - accord de l'adjectif



## MorskoBice

Bonjour tout le monde!

Je voudrais poser cette question au forum parce que j'obtiens toujours des réponses variées concernant ce sujet..

Si on a deux substantifs des genres différents (ex. *le* pays et *la* langue) on doit mettre l'adjectif qui suit en accord avec les deux noms, n'est-ce pas ?

Ex.) *Le* pays et *le* drapeau françai*s*
Ex.) *La* musique et *la* langue français*es*

Donc, on dit également:

Ex.) *Le* pays et *la* langue françai*s* (ou, faut-il peut-être inverser l'ordre: *la* langue/*le* pays françai*s*) ?

Tous éclaircissements sont les bienvenus!

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Krom le Barbare

Le pays et le drapeau français
Le pays et la langue français (même s’il est vrai que ça sonne pas terrible)
La langue et le pays français (plus joli)
La langue et la musique françaises

Pour le pluriel : le masculin l’emporte toujours. Pas de règle de majorité absolue ou quelque chose dans ce style.
Ex : un homme et 30 000 femmes français.


----------



## Zingapuro

Quand on a un nom masculin et un nom féminin, comment s'accordent les pronoms et adjectifs qui les entourent ?

Par exemple, dans la phrase :
_L’utilisation se fait à vos risques et périls sujet à toutes les lois et règlements locaux._

Est-ce que l'adjectif s'accorde avec « règlements » ou « lois et règlements » ?  Dire « les lois et règlements locales » me paraît plus logique mais ça me sonne faux.


----------



## Maître Capello

En français, le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin. On dit donc bien _des lois et règlements locaux_ même si l'adjectif se rapporte aux deux substantifs.


----------



## Chimel

Par conséquent, si on veut appliquer cette règle dans toute sa rigueur, il faut aussi dire, dans l'exemple donné, _*tous* les lois et règlements locaux. _

Mais je pense qu'il y a une tolérance de fait qui s'est instaurée dans de tels cas et que _toutes les lois et règlements locaux _est acceptable, voireplus naturel. Formellement, _toutes_ ne se rapporte alors qu'aux seules lois, mais implicitement on se doute bien qu'il s'agit aussi de tous les règlements.


----------



## Zingapuro

Chimel,
Vous avez exactement mis le doigt dessus ! […]

Effectivement j'avais justement le doute sur « tous / toutes » puisque, bien sur, le masculin l'emporte, mais dire _« tous les lois et règlements »_ me semblait tout à fait incorrect.

Il me vient de penser qu'il doit y avoir plein d'exemples en français ou on « plie » les règles légèrement afin de faire passer quelques mots plus naturellement.

Je vous remercie d'avoir confirmé mon soupçon !


----------



## Milloum

Je suis bien content de tomber sur ce forum, parce que je m'arrachais un peu les cheveux précisément sur l'accord de "tout" dans la phrase "tou(te)s les lois et règlements" et que j'étais bien infoutu de trouver un site de grammaire pour m'aider! (c'est-à-dire qu'on te donne la règle de 'le masculin l'emporte', mais on n'aborde pas le problème spécifique d'une énumération contenant des noms masculins mais dont le nom le plus proche de l'adjectif est féminin...)

on pourrait faire plus ridicule encore, avec une tournure du genre: "tous les réalisatrices et scénaristes..." où on frôle la faute de grammaire, sauf que le deuxième nom de varie pas en genre et implicitement il inclut donc au moins un homme. pshhh



Zingapuro said:


> _L’utilisation se fait à vos risques et périls sujet à toutes les lois et règlements locaux._





Chimel said:


> Par conséquent, si on veut appliquer cette règle dans toute sa rigueur, il faut aussi dire, dans l'exemple donné, _*tous* les lois et règlements locaux. _
> 
> Mais je pense qu'il y a une tolérance de fait qui s'est instaurée dans de tels cas et que _toutes les lois et règlements locaux _est acceptable, voireplus naturel. Formellement, _toutes_ ne se rapporte alors qu'aux seules lois, mais implicitement on se doute bien qu'il s'agit aussi de tous les règlements.



mais attention au contexte. Ce n'est pas grave dans la majorité des cas, mais si c'est une phrase tirée d'un manuel d'utilisation, d'un contrat (comme c'est mon cas) ou de tout document à portée légale, les mots sont hyper importants... zéro tolérance grammaticale et syntaxique et place à la mocheté du moment que ça s'énonce clairement. Aussi une phrase comme celle proposée par Chimel est impensable dans un contrat et je vais être contraint de mettre "tous les lois et règlements"... ou plutôt "toutes les lois et tous les règlements" ou encore, "tous les règlements et lois".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je me permets de mettre un bémol à cette règle car si l'accord avec l'ensemble des donneurs est correct et fréquent, il faut savoir que ce n'est pas le seul possible ! En effet, on peut également faire l'accord avec le terme le plus proche de l'adjectif, en particulier si celui-ci précède le donneur, ce qui est bien le cas ici.

Il est donc tout aussi correct mais bien plus naturel de dire : _*toutes* les lois et règlements_.


----------



## Milloum

Vielen Dank Maître Capello!

j'aimerai bien voir des références officielles quand même,.. genre, Académie Française? je sais pas trop où chercher...


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour les références « officielles », voir par exemple Grevisse & Goosse, _Le Bon Usage_, § 443 (Accord avec le donneur le plus proche) et § 444 (Les donneurs suivent les receveurs).


----------



## Marc81

Milloum said:


> Je suis bien content de tomber sur ce forum, parce que je m'arrachais un peu les cheveux précisément sur l'accord de "tout" dans la phrase "tou(te)s les lois et règlements" et que j'étais bien infoutu de trouver un site de grammaire pour m'aider!


La plupart des grammairiens proposent pourtant une parade simple : "Généralement, _tout_ se répète devant chacun des noms juxtaposés ou coordonnés qu'il détermine, surtout s'ils ne sont pas de même genre" (Hanse). Thomas préconise la même démarche.

On dira donc : Toutes les lois et tous les règlements


----------



## Zingapuro

Merci à tous pour vos contributions!



Marc81 said:


> On dira donc : Toutes les lois et tous les règlements



D'accord - mais alors que faire de mon doute original, avec l'adjectif ? Est-on censé le répéter aussi ?

Toutes les lois locales et tous les règlements locaux ... ouf ça commence à faire beaucoup de mots extra !


----------



## Maître Capello

Marc81 said:


> On dira donc : Toutes les lois et tous les règlements


La parade est dans ce cas bien lourde, d'autant plus que _lois_ et _règlements_ sont des termes peu ou prou synonymes. Dans ce genre de cas, on évite la répétition des déterminants, articles et prépositions. (Par exemple, on dira plus volontiers _les lois et règlements_ que _les lois et les règlements_ surtout si on les met ces deux termes dans le même panier.)


----------



## Marc81

Avec l'article au pluriel, cela va de soi (il n'y a aucune difficulté, dans ce cas !), mais ce n'est pas ce que préconise Hanse avec l'article au singulier devant des noms de genre différent :
"[L'article] ne se répète pas si le second nom est l'explication du premier ou s'il désigne le même être ou objet (dans ces deux cas, où l'article est au singulier, il faut que les noms soient du même genre)".
Selon Hanse, on dira donc _les lois et règlements_ mais _la loi et le règlement_... ce qui est intuitif !
De même, on dira : _toutes les lois et réglementations_ mais _toute loi et tout règlement_.


----------



## Zingapuro

Désolé de me répéter mais dans tout ça, ma question demeure sans réponse :
_la loi et le règlement *local* / la loi *locale* et le règlement *local* ?
__toute loi et tout règlement *local* / toute loi *locale* et tout règlement *local* ?
__les lois et règlements *locaux* / les loi *locales* et (les) règlements *locaux* ?
_
Hypothèse : on répète l'adjectif tout simplement dans les mêmes cas où on répète l'article ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme cela a déjà été dit, il n'y a clairement pas qu'une seule façon de dire ces phrases. J'éviterais quant à moi les répétitions inutiles autant que possible.

_la loi et le règlement locaux
les loi et règlement locaux_ (s'il y a une seule loi et un seul règlement)
_les lois et règlements locaux_ (s'il y a plusieurs lois et règlements)
_toute loi et règlement local
toute loi et tout règlement locaux
toutes les lois et règlements locaux_



Marc81 said:


> Avec l'article au pluriel, cela va de soi (il n'y  a aucune difficulté, dans ce cas !), mais ce n'est pas ce que préconise  Hanse avec l'article au singulier devant des noms de genre  différent


Je dis justement qu'il est nettement préférable, car plus naturel, d'utiliser l'article au pluriel…


----------



## Marc81

Personnellement, j'aurais écrit :

_la loi et le règlement *locaux*, __toute loi et tout règlement *locaux*, __les lois et (les) règlements *locaux *_[selon une première règle rappelée par Maître Capello qui veut que le masculin l'emporte sur le féminin, selon une deuxième règle (celle de Hanse) qui veut que l'on répète l'article singulier quand les noms coordonnés ne sont pas de même genre, et selon une troisième "règle" qui veut que l'oreille demande plutôt, lorsque les noms sont de genre différent, que le masculin soit à proximité directe de l'adjectif].

L'essentiel est d'éviter l'équivoque. Si vous écrivez _la loi et le règlement *local*_, rien ne permet de savoir si l'adjectif _local_ se rapporte aux deux noms. Dans ce cas, Hanse est clair : "On dira donc de préférence : Une toque grise et des bas gris [plutôt que Une toque et des bas gris]".


----------



## Milloum

Oups ça vole haut, du coup si je dis que je préfère la règle énoncée par Marc LXXXI que celle du Maître-Chef, je prends parti pour Hanse et contre Grevisse et Goose? zut alors

dans mon cas (contrat commercial), et dans d'autre cas où l'exactitude prime sur l'élégance, on peut aussi botter en touche:

"tout(e) loi et règlement local(e)" genre  bon ça fait con parce que la phrase n'est pas très conséquente et qu'on voit bien qu'on peut bricoler pour tourner ça autrement.

mais considérez:

"Nul(le) autre individu, entreprise, corporation, partenariat ou autre entité ou personne..."

certes le masculin l'emporte et ça ne devrait donc pas être nécessaire. mais on s'accordera à dire qu'avec le féminin entre parenthèses, on voit clairement et immédiatement que l'adjectif "nul/le" s'applique à toute l'énumération.

et puis je suis d'accord qu'on ne devrait pas perdre de vue le principe suivant :



Marc81 said:


> L'essentiel est d'éviter l'équivoque.


----------



## Maître Capello

Milloum said:


> "tout(e) loi et règlement local(e)"
> "Nul(le) autre individu, entreprise, corporation, partenariat ou autre entité ou personne..."


Argh ! J'éviterais vraiment ce genre d'horreur !


----------



## Milloum

"horreur"! "[smiley 'je suffoque devant tant d'infamie]" 
eh ben on abandonne toute prétention rationnaliste Me Tif! c'est drôle comme l'orthographe et plus généralement le niveau ou l'usage de la langue peuvent toucher aux affects : )

non mais okay, je suis d'accord que c'est moche. mais tout est question de contexte!


----------



## Chimel

Oui, on est sans doute tous d'accord pour éviter autant que possible ces marques de féminin ou de pluriel entre parenthèses, mais dans un contexte technique ou juridique, où "on ne fait pas de littérature", c'est effectivement parfois bien pratique...


----------



## nauszikaá

Bonjour,

Comment il faut accorder l'adjectif s'il a rapport à plusieurs noms?

par exemple:
_la nouvelle(s) philosophie et science de René Descartes_.
_la nature et le bonheur humain(s)_

Merci


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

L'accord du _nombre_ est imposé par la présence de "et" dans la phrase : pluriel obligatoire dans ce cas, donc...

Pour ce qui est du _genre_, c'est déjà plus délicat. S'il y a un nom féminin et un masculin, il paraît souhaitable de positionner l'adjectif auprès du nom masculin, et de conserver l'accord au masculin aussi.

_la nature et le bonheur humains_
_le bonheur et la nature humains_


... quoique, si on est féministe, on préférera sans doute l'inverse !


----------



## Donaldos

Si l'adjectif se rapporte à différents noms, même singuliers, il doit se mettre au pluriel. 

Accord au masculin, sauf si tous les noms sont féminins.


_*le* génie et *le* bonheur humain*s
*_ 
_*la* nature et *le* bonheur humain*s
*_ 
_*la* nature et *la* bonté humain*es*_ 
Si l'adjectif est au singulier, c'est qu'il se rapporte à un seul des noms au singulier :


_la nature et le bonheur humain (humain _se rapporte à_ bonheur)
_ 
_la nature et la bonté humaine (humaine _se rapporte à_ bonté)_ 
 Si certains noms sont au pluriels, le sens peut être ambigu :


_les mensonges et les défauts humains_ (_humains_ peut se rapporter à _défauts_ et à _mensonges_ ou à _défauts_ uniquement) 
 Il s'agit des règles les plus générales. Elles ne sont pas toujours respectées et d'autres accords peuvent être considérés comme corrects.

Idem pour l'accord de l'article défini :


_*les* nouvell*e**s* philosophie et science de Descartes_ (_les_ et _nouvelles_ se rapportent à _philosophie_ et à _science_, pluriel selon la règle générale applicable à la langue courante) 
_*la* nouvell*e* philosophie et science de Descartes_ (de façon plus marginale, accord au singulier avec le premier nom uniquement, _la_ et _nouvelle_ renvoyant cependant aux deux noms)


----------



## Logospreference-1

_La nouvelle philosophie et science de __ René Descartes_ peut s'analyser comme une contraction de _La nouvelle philosophie, qui est aussi une science, de __ René Descartes_, dont nous déduisons que si cette philosophie est nouvelle, sa nature de science l'est également.


----------



## Donaldos

Logospreference-1 said:


> [...] peut s'expliquer en analysant ce tour comme une contraction de _La nouvelle philosophie, qui est aussi une science, de  René Descartes_



A vrai dire, même si elle est ici plausible, une telle interprétation n'est pas nécessaire.



> On observe cependant quelques cas d'accord avec le premier nom:
> [...]
> En outre, dans la langue littéraire, de façon occasionnelle, par imitation des anciens usages :
> 
> _Ces Éléments_ [de géométrie] d'Arnaud ont eu UNE longue utilité et célébrité (S.-BEUVE, P.-Royal, IV, 3).
> _Elle_ [= la discipline de la foi chrétienne] _implique_ _[...] UNE prodigieuse accélération et élargissement de notre pulsation vitale_ (CLAUDEL, _Seigneur, apprenez-nous à prier_, p. 64).
> _Dans le mal, la logique touche à LA méchanceté et lâcheté suprêmes_ (A. SUARÈS, _Vues sur l'Europe_, p. 138). [Remarquez l'accord de l'épithète.]
> _Il y a UNE fierté et assurance du paysan_ (ALAIN, Propos, Pl., p. 208).



(_Le Bon Usage_)


----------



## Logospreference-1

Laquelle des deux interprétations n'est-elle pas nécessaire ? J'apprécie  souvent Grevisse, mais pas ici, car d'une part il n'invoque en guise d'explication que l'ancienneté de ces usages alors qu'ils sont encore très actuels et qu'ils peuvent tout à fait trouver  une explication grammaticale, et car d'autre part il cherche  apparemment à justifier ce faisant une construction de Claudel que je  trouve imbuvable en français actuel, et de toute façon équivoque, ne  permettant pas de savoir ce que la phrase veut dire, car on ne sait pas  si l'élargissement est lui-même prodigieux ou pas. J'appelle cela un un  double langage, par distinction du double sens volontaire.

Les trois autres exemples cités par Grevisse peuvent s'analyser eux-mêmes comme une simple contraction, contraction toutefois un peu différente de celle sur _la nouvelle philosophie et science de René Descartes_ :
_
Ces Éléments_ [de géométrie] _d'Arnaud ont eu une longue utilité et (une longue) célébrité._
_Dans le mal, la logique touche à la méchanceté et (à la) lâcheté suprêmes.
Il y a une fierté et (une) assurance du paysan._

Plus  haut, un exemple me paraît plus délicat à analyser, quoiqu'il me  semble lui aussi du français classique actuel et parfaitement correct : _Toutes les lois et règlements locaux._ On ne pourrait pas _dire *toutes les femmes et hommes du village_, et peut-être même pas, mais c'est moins net, _tous les hommes et femmes du village_. L'explication que je proposerais serait la suivante : la *loi* est une notion beaucoup plus forte que le *règlement* - on dirait difficilement, sinon fautivement, _les règlements et lois _-, elle doit donc précéder dans la phrase, et peut-être plus précisément dans la syntaxe, le _règlement_, et en cas de contraction impliquant   _tout le, toute la, tous les, toutes les,_ son genre et son nombre, par suite de cette prévalence, s’imposeraient naturellement.


----------



## Donaldos

J'ai jugé bon de limiter la taille de l'extrait, mais Grevisse ne se contente pas de faire référence à l'ancienneté d'un tel usage dans _Le Bon Usage_, il en fournit également un exemple.

Que l'origine d'un usage soit ancienne ne s'oppose de toute façon pas à sa persistance ou sa résurgence dans la langue plus récente.

Le reste n'est que jugements personnels et reste donc peu éclairant pour ce qui est de l'usage.


----------



## annie21

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si un adjectif modifie deux noms, faut-il le mettre au pluriel?

Exemple:
Pour aider les étudiants à mieux apprendre la langue et la culture française(s), Il a écrit en personne les manuels.

Ici, on met française ou françaises?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## nicduf

Bien sûr, l'adjectif se met au pluriel, ici, le féminin pluriel pluriel.Si l'un des noms était au masculin ce serait le masculin pluriel.
ex: _"J'apprécie la culture, la langue et le vin espagnols_"


----------

